# Take encouragement from the throne of grace



## MW (Dec 27, 2010)

"Take encouragement from this, that it is 'the throne of grace.' The righteous Lord sits upon that throne, but His face has no frown upon it – His voice has no terror in it. On whatever part of that throne you cast your eye, you see it inscribed with grace in all its variety of application to your circumstances. There is grace to blot out your trespasses, though they be 'red like crimson.' There is grace to purify your hearts, though they be full of all uncleanness. There is grace to subdue your enemies, though they 'come upon you as a flood.' There is grace to console you amidst all your sorrows, though they be great, and multiplied, and protracted. There is grace to guide you through life, to cheer you at death, and to carry you to heaven; and as surely as God sits upon that throne of grace, so surely will He listen to the prayers that you prefer at His footstool, and uphold the character which He Himself has enstamped upon it, by freely tendering and imparting to you whatsoever you ask in sincerity and faith." – Andrew Thomson.


----------



## TimV (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks again, Pastor. Another great one.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 27, 2010)

TimV said:


> Thanks again, Pastor. Another great one.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 28, 2010)

I would guess I'm probably not the only one who will often send an email with these gems that you post, Mr. Winzer. Thanks for making us partakers of your labours.


----------

